# Target Big Gargoyle



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Wanted a big Gargoyle..... found one at target, for some reason they are keeping some of their Halloween stuff in the garden area. 79 bucks and resin. He is nice...trying to figure out how I can cast him but he has so many undercuts.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, fantastic! Yeah, they have a separate collection of items they display outside every year. I picked up one of the pedestals last year.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

is it the same one as last year?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I haven't looked this year. I didn't see that guy last year, otherwise I would of bought him!

When I went last, they didn't have anything outside yet.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That thing is impressive! Guess I need to go back to Target and check. Never thought to look in the garden section.
Can you give the dimensions?


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks nice, I might have to go and take a closer look. I am getting too old to be lifting my concrete gargoyles up on the columns every year.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, they have this large Athena looking type statue at one of our Targets that they're clearing out, so they're only like 70 some bucks and they're like 7 feet tall. They were almost 200 bucks around Spring/Summertime. Would look great in a cemetery.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought 4 of the columns last week... since I won't have the time to create my own. I got 2 of the tall ones and 2 of the mediums for the cemetery. I can take photos if anyone wants.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

18x19x34"


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Photos please.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I am pretty certain our Target(s) (western PA) doesn't carry these, but boy do I wish they did! Awesome.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Here are the resin columns. They are pretty heavy. I also got these large pots for the graveyard for 17 bucks. I almost bought a giant St. Francis but I thought it might offend many, for him to be in a Halloween scene. Bucky skull for size comparison.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! Yeah, I wanted to get the St. Francis but thought it might be too much for some people, haha.

They do have this Greek looking woman looking down to her side holding a water container that's life-size on a pedestal. I might get her for the graveyard.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dam they dont have that stuff here


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

those are awesome!! let us know if you figure out a way to cast the gargoyle!

I'll be checkin out my garden centers for sure but no Target here yet, it is suppose to be built and open by next year, darn small towns!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I'm near Chicago and my target doesn't carry these.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I was thinking about the greek woman also......but I am running out of room.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I think she was about $74.98 or something? Down almost about $100 dollars.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

my super target didn't carry this stuff either. They didn't have the gargoyle on pedestal but they had some smaller ones. I was really disappointed.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Go to Smoothon.com.. they make some killer mold making materials.. Would work great for making a mother mold of him. I have used many of the products there.

Jen


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I recently went back to a few near by Targets and they had a lot more out in their garden centers. So keep checking!


----------

